# TFM Concentrates



## Erica (17/5/17)

We are proud to announce Local TFM Concentrates!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Nailedit77 (17/5/17)

Some awesome flavors there @Erica_TFM, I need to try them soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (17/5/17)

I need to get my posterior into gear with diy again. 

What's the general recommended percentages for the TFM line?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Erica (17/5/17)

craigb said:


> I need to get my posterior into gear with diy again.
> 
> What's the general recommended percentages for the TFM line?


Hi @craigb 
We recommend using 5% for single and 2.5% for mix until you find your sweet spot

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/5/17)

Fantastic!!!! 
Can you give us a bit more info on these? Is it local, imported, re-branded, your own, etc?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Erica (17/5/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Fantastic!!!!
> Can you give us a bit more info on these? Is it local, imported, re-branded, your own, etc?


Hi @Rude Rudi These are local concentrates

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DizZa (17/5/17)

Any questions regarding these can be asked here or if preferred don't hesitate to send me a PM.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MysticNectar (17/5/17)

Nice to see local guys coming up. Best of luck with the brand

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------

